# trial session in münchen



## biker ben (27. April 2003)

hi
also urlauber und ich 2 noch fast blutige anfänger wollten uns mal in münchen zum trialen treffen.
falls noch jemand bock drauf hat soll er sich mal melden.
und wenn jemand besser uns dann was zeigt wäre das echt super, weil so lernt man am schnellsten denk ich.

bis dann mfg ben


----------



## tobsen (27. April 2003)

biketrialer und ich sin ja locals. meld dich doch mal wenn ihr da seid. dann kömma uns ja irgendwo treffen.

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (27. April 2003)

aslo urlauber kommt ja auch aus m 
ich komme vom bayrischen meer hätte ca 100 km aber is ja kp mitn zug.
ja mal schauen vielleicht am nächsten we. also ich hab eigentlich immer zeit 
mal schauen was der urlauber sagt.


----------



## Urlauber (28. April 2003)

so, dann schau mal was der Urlauber sagt:

erstmal weise ich auf DIESEN Thread hier hin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t54275.html 

am WE muss ich leider lernen, Physik Klausur am Mo.  
aber ab Montag können wir rocken!!!  
wohne in Trudering, 
wo kommt biketrialer und der andere Lokale her?

SERS. DaUrlauber


----------



## ChrisKing (28. April 2003)

komm direkt aus München, Langwied. wir sind öfters im olympia Gelände beim Trialen. Da könnten wir uns mal treffen..


----------



## Urlauber (28. April 2003)

uff, bis zum Olympia mitm Trial Bike? *puh* aber es gibt ja MVV oder Freunde, die schon nen Auto haben ;D

also von mir aus gern, habe ab Dienstag in einer Woche Zeit.


----------



## biker ben (28. April 2003)

hab doch gesagt das olympia cool is.
also ich habe am montag keine zeit muss in die schule. und wegen der entfernt hin und zurück brauch ich ca3h gehst nur am wochenende oder feiertagen. 

aber das kriegen wir schon


----------



## schmitti (6. September 2007)

Servus!
Dachte man könnte mal wieder ne größere session in München starten.....

*Datum 15.9 und oder 16.9
Treffpunkt 13 uhr an der Frauenkirche.*

Wenn das Wetter passt sind wir sowieso das ganze woe. in München.
Ich frag mal noch ob Jan wieder vorbei schaut...

Gruß Simon


----------



## schmitti (12. September 2007)

Wir (2 Mann vom Bodensee und Ph1l) sind am Samstag um 13 uhr an der Frauenkirche. Jan kommt eventuell auch noch.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. September 2007)

Ich versuch auch zu kommen


----------



## florianwagner (12. September 2007)

ich kann nur sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitti (12. September 2007)

Dann lass uns doch sonntag 12 uhr an der frauenkirche fahren.
sind sowieso samstag/sonntag in münchen. werde am samstag mal noch ca 14 uhr in bogenhausen fahren gehn.

Gruß simon


----------



## schmitti (13. September 2007)

Jan hat mir gerade geschrieben das er am sonntag auch vorbei kommt. 

Bis dann
Gruß Simon


----------



## AcaPulco (13. September 2007)

Du willst was von besseren lernen, Ben? Dazu sag ich etz mal einfach nix...


----------



## alien1976 (14. September 2007)

na Supi det löööft det lööft.

Hier nen Spot in Bogenhausen



















Westpark


----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2007)

also der andi war grad am telefon und hat geweint. weil er meinte er möchte lieber am samstag. das heisst wir werden wahrscheinlich am samstag fahren und so wie ich den andi kenn wird er lieber am natursteinpark fahren wollen. wer fährt wann wo? 13 uhr wird eng..


----------



## ph1L (14. September 2007)

Wollte morgen um 14 bzw. 15 Uhr in München zum fahren eintrudeln.
Wäre der Steinpark zu so später Stunde für euch noch ein Thema?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (15. September 2007)

Servas

aslo ich hab grad mitm Simon gequasselt.

Wir treffen uns heute 15 Uhr am Geologischen Garten Fridrich - Eckard-Str. in höhe der Tanke.
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.144816,11.640302&spn=0.000775,0.001808&z=19
Und enscheiden dann ob mer noch zu dem anderen Spot nebenan fahren wie oben gepostet.

@ Ju Der Jan kommt erst morsche vorbei  wird dann wohl nix mitm Rockring. Aba des geht auch schon mal ohne.


----------



## Ju226 (15. September 2007)

na denn bis später!

daran werdet ihr mich erkennen:

1. habe einen sattel und hinten nen FAT ALBERT
2. kann KEIN bisschen fahren 
3. bin die einzige Frau (oder?)


----------



## florianwagner (15. September 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> also der andi war grad am telefon und hat geweint. weil er meinte er möchte lieber am samstag. das heisst wir werden wahrscheinlich am samstag fahren und so wie ich den andi kenn wird er lieber am natursteinpark fahren wollen. wer fährt wann wo? 13 uhr wird eng..



der andi soll aufhören zu flennen und sonntag kommen, ich bring auch n paar taschentücher mit.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. September 2007)

also der andi cool cool. er hat irgendwie keine kurbel die ihm taugt und deswegen kann er nicht fahren. evtl. dann morgen aber nur wenn der jan ihm eine mitbringen kann dessen nummer er nicht hat. also wenn mir jemand eine nummer wo er den jan erreichen kann per pn schicken würde wärs fein. immer des gleiche!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2007)

Schreibt ihm halt ne mail, denk schon das er die liest. 
Dann bringt er euch in seinem Pimp-o-mobil alles mögliche mit.


----------



## alien1976 (15. September 2007)

Also wir treffen uns morgen Sonntag 13Uhr an de Frauenkirche.
Jan sein Laster ist schon vollmit Teile für mich also hat er wohl kaum Platz für Andi seine Kurbel. 

@Cryo kommst auch morgen mit?

An alle ich war vorhin noch an dem Zweiten Spot in Bogenhausen den mit den Baumstämmen. Bis auf den Sand drunter ist des echt saugeil da. Anspruchsvoll zum balancieren und gapen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2007)

Ja bin am Sonntag dabei
Fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Du willst was von besseren lernen, Ben? Dazu sag ich etz mal einfach nix...



schnecke, schau mal aufs erstelldatum und dann setzt dich ganz schnell mal wieder hin.


----------



## alien1976 (15. September 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ja bin am Sonntag dabei
> Fahren wir zusammen?



Si Si
Ich bin dann so 1245 bei Dische. also verpenne nicht


----------



## AcaPulco (15. September 2007)

WTF... warum werden auch immer wieder solche Threads ausgegraben... da bekommt man ja Wahnvorstellungen... Schonma entschuldigung an alles und jeden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (29. September 2007)

Moinsen allerseits,

habe gerade zufällig "frei bekommen" und würde gerne etwas rumdaddeln. Hat irgendjemand Zeit und Lust? 
 Wohne Nähe Zentrum (Isartor) und bin mit jedem Spot zufrieden, der größer ist als ein PWW- Parkplatz (naja meine für meine miesen Endo- Versuche braucht's nicht mehr ;-)).

Würd' mich freuen,

Maggus
P.S.:
Warnung des Amtes für KnowHow- Diebstahl: Der Ersteller dieser Nachricht ist fast blutiger Anfänger und will Euch nur Eure Fahrtechnik klauen ;-)


----------



## alien1976 (7. Oktober 2007)

Heute an der Frauenkirche ab 13:30 Uhr wer will soll kommen.


----------



## schmitti (30. Oktober 2007)

Servus!
Bin am nächsten Samstag (3.11.) in München. Werde auf jedenfall ne Runde fahren und dachte vielleicht gibts noch Leute die Zeit und Lust haben mitzufahren.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2007)

schmitti schrieb:


> Servus!
> Bin am nächsten Samstag (3.11.) in München. Werde auf jedenfall ne Runde fahren und dachte vielleicht gibts noch Leute die Zeit und Lust haben mitzufahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Simon



Bist net Sonntag au no do?

Det wer Besser:


----------



## schmitti (30. Oktober 2007)

Ne leider nicht. Fahr ich schon wieder heim.....


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2007)

Na Schau ma mal.´Wer denn noch so lust hat.


----------



## Louis Cypher (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätt schon Bock. Bin aber noch recht grün hinter den Ohren so rein technisch gesehen ;-) Wann und wo würdest denn fahren wollen?


----------



## schmitti (30. Oktober 2007)

Dachte das wir an der Frauenkirche ca 13 uhr starten und dann vielleicht mal noch bei der Münchner Freiheit vorbei schauen. Alles weitere kann man ja vor ort entscheiden. Wobei ich vom oly park auch nicht abgeneigt wäre.....


----------



## Louis Cypher (30. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich alles noch nicht gefahren, probier's aber gern mal aus. 

Fahr bis dato am liebsten vor dem bayrischen Nationalmuseum. Gibt's halt ein paar etwas höhere Steinbänke, Mauersimse und n paar Treppen. Aber für meine paar Basics ist das genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hey psotet euer Anliegen doch auch mal im münchener Trialforum

http://forum.trial.to/


----------



## Louis Cypher (30. Oktober 2007)

Würde ich liebend gerne machen, wenn mein Account mal aktiviert würde. Hab schon 2 Emails diesbezüglich geschrieben doch es tut sich leider nichts =-(

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## alien1976 (31. Oktober 2007)

Gib mal deinen Nikname den du da haben möchtest ich scghick dem Tobi ne Mail der Schaltet dich dann frei.


----------



## Louis Cypher (31. Oktober 2007)

Louis_Cypher (inaktiv seit 1.7.  )

Danke!


----------



## trialisgeil (31. Oktober 2007)

Hey, falls es mit der Session am SA was wird, hättet ihr dann noch Platz für 2-3 Allgäuer?


----------



## Louis Cypher (31. Oktober 2007)

Für Allgäuer immer ;-) Bin selber einer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (31. Oktober 2007)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Louis_Cypher (inaktiv seit 1.7.  )
> 
> Danke!



Ok ich ahbs dem Tobi gemailt.


----------



## Louis Cypher (31. Oktober 2007)

Feini! Bestimmt ist Dein Draht zu ihm dicker oder sein Spamfilter toleranter zu Dir ;-)

Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## Louis Cypher (31. Oktober 2007)

*staun* Dein Draht war wirklich dick ;-) Bin drin! Danke!!


----------



## alien1976 (2. November 2007)

Na Supi!


OK also ich bin Samstag dabei aber net allzulange. 

Sonntag soll es Schnee geben also wäre det sowieso nur was für´n TRA. 
Ich würd sagen Samstag so 14:00 Oder von mir aus auch gerne schon eher damit ich abends noch wat hab vom Tach


----------



## trialisgeil (2. November 2007)

Cool! Dann würden wir morgen auch kommen! 
Würds evtl. auch schon um 12 gehen? Wird ja jetzt schon immer schon um 5 dunkel!
Treffpunkt?


----------



## alien1976 (2. November 2007)

von mir aus schon


----------



## Ju226 (2. November 2007)

hhmmmmmm... irgendwie hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust! Zeitlich wär morgen fast alles möglich.

Allerdings werde ich es vom Spot abhängig machen. Irgendwie ist mir nicht so danach, an der FK den Clown für das volk zu machen...
(@Markus: es sei denn du hampelt auch da rum, dann würd ich es mir überlegen )

Wann und wo wollt ihr euch denn dann treffen? vielleicht komm ich dann auch später dazu.


Jule


----------



## Louis Cypher (2. November 2007)

Mir geht's wie Dir. Wenn's sein muss machen wir halt zu zweit den Anfänger- Clown. Soll ich Dir auch ne Sturmhaube mitnehmen? ;-)

Ein weniger "exponierter" Spot wäre mir schon recht, aber im Zweifelsfall beiß ich in den sauren Apfel....

Liebe Grüße,

Maggus

P.S.: Musste meine Session auf der Heimfahrt abbrechen, als ich auch noch die vorletzte Schraube meiner Scheibe verloren hatte  Aber jetzt ist jedes Schräubchen mit Nagellack gesichert


----------



## Ju226 (2. November 2007)

also die Sturmhaube is keine schlechte Idee 
warten wir halt mal ab wie "exponiert" der spot ist und dann sehen ma weiter...

Jule


PS oh mist, das war dann wohl die session der lockeren schrauben  hat aber  spass gemacht! Nur dass ich am nächsten Tag echt lange arme hatte und um 5 kaum aus dem bett gekommen bin und von dem schneebrett rutschen gestern hab ich muskelkater in den beinen und im rücken - also tut jetzt eigentlich alles weh... gut, das ist aber  jetzt offtopic. Ende.


----------



## schmitti (2. November 2007)

servus
hab morgen nur bis 14 uhr zeit.könnten uns ja um 12 oder 13 uhr in bogenhausen an dem steinpark treffen, das wir noch bissl zusammen fahren können. ich geh davor noch das restliche bogenhausen unsicher machen. wer auch schon früher lust und zeit hat kann ja kurz anrufen (01714538005) oder hier rein schreiben. 

Gruß
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (2. November 2007)

kannst mir vllt. zeigen (map24) oder so wo der steinepark is? wär cool, weil sonst find ich ja da nie hin!  Kann man da auch parken?


----------



## Ju226 (2. November 2007)

meinst du hier (wo wir beim letzen mal auch waren?)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...&sspn=0.002398,0.005021&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18&om=1

oder dieses andere dings das da irgendwo in der Nähe ist??

da ist parken kein problem denk ich.


----------



## alien1976 (2. November 2007)

So also morgen geht folgendes Wir treffen uns alle am Geologischen Garten um 12 Uhr
also hier http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.144456,11.640476&spn=0.00155,0.003616&t=k&z=18&om=1 ist die Friedrich -Eckart-Str.

Dann können wir noch hier hin trudeln ein stück weiter Nordwestlich

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.152724,11.634704&spn=0.00155,0.003616&t=k&z=18&om=1

und dann hab ich da noch nen neuen Spot in Berg am Laim entdeckt Link und Fotos  hierzu 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4178458&postcount=104
 Also in aller Frische bis morjen


----------



## trialisgeil (3. November 2007)

Ich befürchte wir werden 15min später eintrudeln! Fahren dann los!
Bis denne


----------



## Ju226 (4. November 2007)

...schade das der tag gestern mit so einem Elefantenfuß enden (bzw. anfangen!) musste. Und das bei dem schönen wetter und den 3 super spots...  




Sobald ich wieder fit bin werd ich nochmal zu spot nr. 2 hin. bis dahin langweile ich mich noch ne runde auf der couch...


----------



## alien1976 (5. November 2007)

Na dann wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung. und poste des Bild doch mal im "Knochenbrüche und Verletzungen" Thread


----------



## Louis Cypher (5. November 2007)

Schließ ich mich gleich mal an

@Ju: hab' mir mal die Lage des Spots in Google- Maps und somit auch unseren Heimweg angesehen: Sind komplett mit der Kirche um's Dorf gefahren ;-) Dafür gab's am Heimweg noch tausend schöne Stufen in allen höhen (und den obligatorischen Defekt: Freilauf hat sich aufgeschraubt)

@alle 4: war ne geile Session und tat unheimlich gut mal mit so (netten)  Checkern rumzufahren


----------



## trialisgeil (5. November 2007)

War ein super cooler Tag und der weg hat sich echt gelohnt! 
Wiederholenswert würde ich sagen!!!!

@Ju Auch gute Besserung von mir!
@LC Jaja "Checker"!  Schauen wir mal wie ihr in 2 Jahren drauf seit! 

bis denne


----------



## Ju226 (5. November 2007)

danke danke!  
Arzt meint Bänderanriß oder Riß, aber ist ja keine Überraschung, bei dem Geräusch das es gemacht hat...

@markus:   habs mir auch grad in googlemaps angeschaut. Das war ja ne echte Abkürzung!! na ja eigentlich wars so geplant wegen den stufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute! Wäre cool wenn sich vor dem Winteranfang mal wieder ne Session in München starten ließe!
Vielleicht auch in der Konstellation wie letztes Mal? (und evtl. mehr?) War richtig spaßig!
Ich hoffe es kommt was zusammen!

gruß
emi


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
ich bin vom *24.10* bis *26.10* in München und werd mein Bike mitnehmen! Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, wäre ich für ne Runde in München zu haben! 

Gruß,

Michael


----------



## trialisgeil (6. Oktober 2008)

Jo das hört sich doch super an! Ich kann nur noch nicht pauschal sagen ob Sa oder So, aber ich denke es wird eher Sonntag den 26. werden!
Wir kommen dann so zu 4., wer is noch dabei?
schmitti, alien etc...?

gruß emi


----------



## alien1976 (13. Oktober 2008)

Na hallo ich bin natürlich auch am Start. Ich schreibs glei mal bei uns in Forum damit die Münchenr Gammelbande auch mal mitmacht


----------



## schmitti (13. Oktober 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Na hallo ich bin natürlich auch am Start. Ich schreibs glei mal bei uns in Forum damit die Münchenr Gammelbande auch mal mitmacht



gammelbande trifft es ganz gut ich kann leider nicht kommen. meine übernachtugsgelegenheit in münchen hat sich aus dem staub gemacht

gruß
simon


----------



## trialisgeil (13. Oktober 2008)

SUPER! Wir würden zu 5. oder zu 6st "anreisen"! Und aus dem Großraum München sind auch noch 2 dabei!
Es wird also mal wieder was recht großes werden, hoff ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (14. Oktober 2008)

also wenn mein bike bis dahin wieder ganz is und ich einigermaßen wieder fitt bin.....dann bin ich dabei!!
at emi:
habt ihr schon ne uhrzeit ausgemacht??


----------



## trialisgeil (14. Oktober 2008)

@vinz: nee wir haben noch keine Urzeit!

Also ich gehe jetzt mal von Sonntag den 26. aus! Is das okay?
Was meint ihr wann und wo sollen wir uns dann treffen? Wir kommen mit dem Zug, sprich HBF!


----------



## alien1976 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja baast scho sonntag HBF dann wär Frauenkirche wohl ein super Treffpunkt
Ich würd sagen nicht später als 1300Uhr


----------



## trialisgeil (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja später auf keinen Fall! 
Würde bei euch 1100 an der Frauenkirche passen? Wir haben doch noch ein Stück heim und wollten noch was vom Tag haben!


----------



## alien1976 (16. Oktober 2008)

jo ist scho recht früh gäähn. aber ihr könnt ja ruhig schon mal ne Aufwärmrunde drehen. Wir stoßen dann halt dazu.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Oktober 2008)

So, Mahlzeit! Ich bin auch mal wieder im Thread. Also an dem WE bin ich auch in München. Sonntag würde bei mir gehen, wobei ich danach noch 600KM auf die Autobahn muß  will denn jemand noch am Samstag fahre? Da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (17. Oktober 2008)

also ich wär ja eher auch für samstag...weil sontag dann is das we schon wieder vorbei,man muss ja schließlich am mo wieder arbeitn.
sonntag eher chillen als biken...

an alle !!bei wem würde es sa auch schon gehen?
is nur ne frage!!wenn die mehrheit doch für so is dann halt so,hab nur mit dem gedanken gespielt,das das ziehmlich stressig wird(für die,die von weither anreisen)anfahrt,heimfahrt muss man schon so ca 2- 2,5 std rechnen,und da man ja schon mal in münchen is,glaub will man den tag schon mal voll auskosten um zu fahren!weil nur um n paar std in münchen zu fahren is mir der weg zu weit!!greetz


----------



## Rubelnaldo (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann an beiden Tagen, mein Favorit wäre aber *Samstag*!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (17. Oktober 2008)

meiner auch!wie gesagt is mir das am sontag bisschen stressig!!
greetz


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute,
also im allgemeinen Interesse wird die Session jetzt auf Samstag den 25. vorverlegt! Ich hoffe den anderen Münchnern passt das auch?! Selbe Zeit selber Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzlmofred (19. Oktober 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also im allgemeinen Interesse wird die Session jetzt auf Samstag den 25. vorverlegt! Ich hoffe den anderen Münchnern passt das auch?! Selbe Zeit selber Ort?



werde schauen, daß ich kann. 11h ist wirklich früh *grins* aber der frühe Vogel fängt ja bekanntlich den Wurm...
und ausserdem bräuchte ich noch ein gscheites 26er Radl! siehe auch "http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5224112#post5224112"


----------



## Trialar (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Samstag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mit kann. Muss mal schauen.


----------



## Trialar (21. Oktober 2008)

So, bin samstags definitiv nicht dabei...


----------



## dirk_diggler (21. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Samstag is scho okay, aber dann würde ich einen anderen Treffpunkt empfehlen! Frauenkirche mit 15 Trialen ist an einem Einkaufssamstag nicht wirklich ratsam. Sind erst letzten Sonntag! von den Herren in Grün mal wieder vertrieben worden... 
Was haltet ihr denn von Oly Park als Treffpunkt? Dann kann man am späten Nachmittag noch immer in die City fahren. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (21. Oktober 2008)

mir egal ....
schon besser bevor wir unsere bikes schieben müssen ween so vielen leut...


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Oktober 2008)

Von mir aus ja! Wie lang brauchen wir vom Hbf zum Oly Park? Wir kommen halt so um 20vor 11 an!
Wieviel Münchner sind jetzt definitiv dabei?


----------



## alien1976 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dabei. Kann auch nur bis 1700 aber ich denk das reict auch 6 Stunden durchpowern.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei. Welche Uhrzeit treffen wir uns und wo genau am Olympiapark? 
Sonntag würde ich auch noch fahren, wer wäre Sonntag noch dabei?


----------



## fritzlmofred (22. Oktober 2008)

Werde auch kommen, kann allerdings auch nicht bis ultimo. Gfrei mi scho ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Oktober 2008)

denk so ca 10 bis 15 min vom hbf bis zum park...
was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns an der ackermanschleife irgendwo treffen??!!weil der park is ziehmlich groß!!oder gleich am olympia turm?


----------



## andi87 (22. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leute,
hat morgen, den 23.10. auch jemand Zeit? Werd da fahren...
gruß
andi


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Oktober 2008)

ne sorry muss arbeiten!!wie siehts bei dir am sa aus?


----------



## andi87 (22. Oktober 2008)

bin mittlerweile am überlegen ob ich sa vielleicht auch hoch komm...
wie viel leute sind´s denn im moment?
andi


----------



## trialisgeil (22. Oktober 2008)

Also wir werden wohl oder übel doch nur zu 3. oder zu 4. antanzen! Die andren müssen alle Arbeiten. Aber bei euch sinds doch auch noch ein paar! Ich denk 10 könnten es bestimmt werden...
Wird ne mords Gaudi!


----------



## andi87 (22. Oktober 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Also wir werden wohl oder übel doch nur zu 3. oder zu 4. antanzen! Die andren müssen alle Arbeiten. Aber bei euch sinds doch auch noch ein paar! Ich denk 10 könnten es bestimmt werden...
> Wird ne mords Gaudi!



Nein mein Bursch, also i bin nur a einzelkind, bei mir kummt niemand mit! der rainer muss schicki micki geburtstag in Berchdesgaden feiern... haha
Ja moi schaun evtl. kumm i hoch!
Wär scho motiviert!
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Oktober 2008)

wo kommst den her?
an alle!!!trommelt noch n paar letz zusammen die auch am sa kommen sollen!!bei den algäuern können ja seit kurzem nur die wenigsten.
wer kennt n paar gute spots in münchen?


----------



## andi87 (22. Oktober 2008)

Vinz_Jebens schrieb:


> wo kommst den her?
> an alle!!!trommelt noch n paar letz zusammen die auch am sa kommen sollen!!bei den algäuern können ja seit kurzem nur die wenigsten.
> wer kennt n paar gute spots in münchen?



94234 Viechtach


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (22. Oktober 2008)

an der tschechischen grenze
kommst dann am sa auch?
wenn ja dan trag dich in dem anderen münchen thread noch ein 
thank`s


----------



## alien1976 (23. Oktober 2008)

Keine Sorge wir Münchner kennen schon ein Haufen besser so gut wie alle Spots
Schau doch auch einfach mal in die Data Base vom Cryo


----------



## Trialar (23. Oktober 2008)

Vinz_Jebens schrieb:


> an alle!!!trommelt noch n paar letz zusammen die auch am sa kommen sollen!!bei den algäuern können ja seit kurzem nur die wenigsten.




Wär die Session wie geplant am Sonntag wär ich au dabei, aber so


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (23. Oktober 2008)

nimm halt frei!!oder wechsel den job....ich hör freitag mittags um 12 auf...  ;-)

von denjenigen die kommen,hat wer nen camcorde oder so was??
wäre schon geil n paar bilder und videos zu machen...

so viel ich weiß nimmt emi ne spiegelreflex  mit aber nur zum photos zu machen..


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ne Digital Kamera mit, damit kann man wenigstens nen kleinen Film machen, aber kack Quali  
Wann treffen wir uns denn morgen am Olympia Turm? War das um 11? Ich komm evtl etwas später, hängt davon ab wieviele Helle ich mir heute abend reinschütte


----------



## alien1976 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja also ich würd sagen 
Treffen 1130 im Olympiapark an die Steine

Hier die populärsten Spots von München

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?clien...d=105940805110929964835.000459fcfef9d2ac0d93b


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo die Zeit passt. Wir sind halt dann schon warm bis ihr kommt!
Kommt denn ausser euch 2 noch jemand? Denn wenn nicht sind wir insgesamt "nur" 6!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin ab jetzt offline. Falls es massive Änderungen gibt, wäre es cool wenn mich jemand anruft: 0177-4573711!

Ansonsten, bis morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey Jungs, war echt ein genialer Tag heut der leider viel zu schnell vorbei war...
Der Penis-Park wars absolute Highlight!


----------



## Vinz_Jebens (26. Oktober 2008)

machen wir wieder...
war geil


----------

